# Ultrawide oder 4k - Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden



## Wenzman (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich kann mich einfach nicht zwischen einem 35'' 3440x1440p 21:9 und einem 4k Monitor entscheiden.

Gerade hab ich einen AOC 28'' 4k Monitor hier stehen und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Aber es gibt so viele Leute die sagen, dass Ultrawide fürs Gaming einfach der Hammer ist.
Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit VR und seitdem bekomme ich von 16:9 echt Klaustrophobie, aber ekine Ahnung ob 21:9 da großrtig besser ist.
Außerdem fordert 1440p ca. 40 % weniger Leistung von der Grafikkarte. Meine GTX 1070 schafft in jedem Game 4k mit 30 fps und mehr fps brauch ich nicht, aber ich sag mal 50fps ansatt 30 fps wäre schon ein netter Nebeneffekt.

Andererseits sind die meisten Inhalte auf 16:9 ausgelegt (zocke auch gerne mal was älteres) und ich habe keine Lust auf schwarze Balken und 4k ist natürlich knackscharf. Ich hatte nie einen 1440p Monitor, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie stark der Schärfeunterschied zwischen 1440p und 4k ist.
Dann muss man bedenken, dass 3440x1440p Monitore selbst im Sale 550€ kosten, dafür bekommt man theoretisch schon ne neue GPU Ende des Jahres und ich bin mir nicht sicher obs das Wert ist.

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal einen 4k Monitor und einen Ultrawide vor sich und kann ohne rosa Brille sagen was ihm/ihr besser gefallen hat fürs Gaming und Office?

Danke


----------



## mempi (19. Juli 2018)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge beim Gaming definitiv 16:9 (wobei es sehr darauf ankommt was man zockt). Im Office hingegen ist 21:9 halt geil - deutlich mehr Platz zum Arbeiten, wobei es da auch sehr auf die Programme angeht (in manchen Konstellationen ziehe ich 2 Monitore auch eher vor).

Aber kommt halt sehr auf die Verwendungszwecke an - und die persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## MircoSfot (19. Juli 2018)

Zum Zocken ganz klar ein 120Hz+. Office vielleicht noch 60Hz, aber selbst im Office- Bereich sind mehr Hertz vom Vorteil= Keine verwaschenen Inhalte mehr beim Scrollen. 60Hz würde ich niemals mehr in Haus lassen! Ob nun 21:9 oder 16:9...muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Hat man einmal einen UWQHD getestet so möchte man nicht wieder zurück zu 16:9 WQHD. Rennspiele oder Simulationen sind einfach nur toll auf´m 21:9er 120Hz+
34" (86,36cm) Dell Alienware AW3418DW schwarz 3440x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI | Mindfactory.de Ich möchte mir den holen, der´s leider noch zu teuer.
Den hatte ich testweise mal daheim, der ist einfach nur umwerfend genial: ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q ab €' '715,07 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland aber leider 16:9 dafür aber 165Hz. Bei den meisten Spielen die ich spiele habe ich eh nur eine Framerate von +-150. Der sweetspot ist also 120/144Hz. 4K brauch kein Mensch für´s Zocken weil keine GPU ausreichend fps liefern kann um damit gescheit spielen zu können. Sieht zwar toll aus aber alles extrem langsam und verwaschen. Ist mein Senf dazu.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juli 2018)

Ultrawide ist nur für ein paar genres wirklich besser als 16:9.
Vor allem für Rennspiele/-Simulationen.
Oder für Online-RPGs wenn man viele Info-Fenster an die Ränder pinnen will. 

Für Shooter ist das Format auch noch zu gebrauchen. Allerdings finde ich persönlich 16:9 da noch etwas "besser"

Für alle anderen Genres ist meiner Meinung nach Ultrawide eher der Übersicht abträglich.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Juli 2018)

Ich wittere einen Auflösungsjunkie, der noch zu den 144 Hz bekehrt werden will!


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du den 4K Monitor da hast, dann erstell Dir ne Custom-Resolution (3820x1648) und betreibe die mit abgeschalteter Skalierung im Treiber.
Schon haste 21:9 ohne dass Du gleich nen neuen Monitor brauchst.


Zu einfach? Oder ganz falsch?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die fast 1000 Pixel in der Höhe fehlen ganz übel bei Office oder Surfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

Kommt wie gesagt aufs Einsatzgebiet an und wie man das ganze nutzt. 
Wenn man Rennspiele kompetitiv spielt stellt man das FoV meistens runter weil man dann "mehr Kontrolle" über das Fahrzeug hat, dann ist der Ultrawide Effekt eh für die Katz.

Aber wenn man normal spielt ist es echt cool, gibt einem nochmal ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl.


----------



## MircoSfot (20. Juli 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich wittere einen Auflösungsjunkie, der noch zu den 144 Hz bekehrt werden will!



60Hz sind doch wirklich nur noch Zahnarzt -Monitore!


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juli 2018)

Habe selbst seit ein paar Monate einen 34" 1400P in 21:9.
Bin mit dem neuen Format sehr zufrieden. Auch Spiele sind darauf sehr toll und nach meiner Meinung nach richtig Geil.
Im Desktop ist es einfacher mehrere Fenster nebeneinander zu haben.

Es gibt auch sehr viele Spiele die dieses Format unterstützen.
Mache aber nur im Spiel und im Menü ist weiterhin 16:9.

Mache Spiele unterstützen es nicht und auf Youtube sind viele Videos nur in 16:9.
Selbst Maxdome, Netflix und Amazon Prime senden Filme in 16:9 und dann sieht es so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Beispiel sind die Balken oben und unten fester Bestandteil des Filmes so das dadurch auch die Balken recht und links entstehen.
Selbst wenn der Film ursprünglich in 21:9 war wurde dem Film einfach durch die festen Balken im Film selber ein 16:9 daraus gemacht.
Es gibt aber auf Amazon Prime zum Teil schon Filme die echtes 21:9 Format haben, dann ist auch ein Vollbild möglich.

Es gibt Vor und Nachteile, aber ich möchte mein Monitor trotzdem nicht mehr missen.
Im übrigem komme ich mit meiner 1070er und 120 Hz sehr gut aus, im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigem FullHD Monitor mit ebenfalls 120 Hz habe ich kaum bis gar nichts an Leistung verloren(je nach Spiel). Zumindest mit den Spielen die ich nutze... es wird aber sicherlich auch Spiele geben die nicht nur meine Grafikkarte klein bekommen würden, sondern auch wenn ein 1080Ti vorhanden wäre. Wobei es am ende auch auf die gesetzten Settings mit ankommt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> 60Hz sind doch wirklich nur noch Zahnarzt -Monitore!



Mir brauchst du das nicht sagen! 

Zum Thema: Ob Ultrawide oder nicht, ist wirklich Preis- und Geschmackssache, da hilft nur ausprobieren... Egal ob nur 30 fps oder mehr, ich möchte zu 1440p mit 144 Hz raten.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> 60Hz sind doch wirklich nur noch Zahnarzt -Monitore!



Also ich habe 2 davon vor mir stehen und habe kein Studium hinter mir  

Glaube aber dennoch mein nächster Monitor wird aber 4K @60Hz


----------



## Wenzman (20. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Höhere Hz Zahl interessiert mich 0. Habs bei einem Bekannten stundenlang ausprobiert und ich sehe einfach keinen Unterschied (ja, war richtig eingestellt), oder zumindest keinen so großen, dass ich jetzt nochmal 100-200€ mehr ausgebe.  Wäre aber ein positiver Nebeneffekt, da es eh bei den Meisten 21:9 Monitoren in Richtung 100 hz + geht. 
Blöd, dass man 21:9 nicht mal irgendwo in der Nähe ausprobieren kann. Mars hat nur ganz schlechte 2560x1080p monitore die irgendein Video in niedrigerer Auflösung und falschem Seitenverhältnis abspielen.

Eine Sache ist mir noch wichtig: Wie groß ist *Subjektiv* für euch der Schärfeverlust von 4k zu 1440p ? Nach 4k kann ich mir 1080p ungelogen nicht mehr ansehen, es kommt mir vor wie 576p und ich erkenne nix mehr. Ich denke bei 1440p ist der Sprung nicht so krass, da die ppi mmn trotzdem noch hoch genug sind und wie bei Handys irgendwann die höhere Auflösung keinen großen Unterschied mehr macht (zumindest im 28'' Monitorbereich, 65 '' TV's ist nochmal was Anderes).

Danke


----------



## HisN (20. Juli 2018)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Blöd, dass man 21:9 nicht mal irgendwo in der Nähe ausprobieren kann.



Kannst Du doch an Deinem 4K Monitor. Du willst aber scheinbar nicht, oder Du hast ein Problem meinen Hinweis richtig auszuführen. 
Hier nochmal die Vorgehensweise.

Custom Resolution erstellen. (3840x1648 oder 1632 bei Deinem 4K Monitor)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skalierung über Graka oder Monitor verbieten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon wird Dir die Auflösung im Game angeboten und vom Monitor Pixelgenau (ohne Skalierung, die hast Du ja verboten, mit Balken oben und unten) dargestellt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit allen Problemen oder Vorteilen die diese Auflösung mit sich bringt.


----------



## Wenzman (20. Juli 2018)

Ach super, hab ich scheinbar vollkommen überlesen, da ich unterwegs bin. Danke ich werds später mal ausprobieren!


----------



## addicTix (20. Juli 2018)

Ich rate zu Ultrawide statt 4K.
Hab echt Monitore querbeet durch, von 1080p 144 Hz über 1440p 144 Hz, zu 2160p 60 Hz und letztendlich 3440*1440 100 Hz.
Mir gefällt das 21:9 Format am besten, Spiele fühlen sich da schon ganz anders an. 
Zum Beispiel CoD WW2, das ist ja im Moment Free to Play dieses Wochenende und wenn ich das auf dem 21:9 spiele und mit dem 16:9 von vorher vergleiche, da wirkt 21:9 einfach viel natürlicher.
Man hat einfach mehr im Blick, es ist irgendwie weniger anstrengend.
Klar hat 2160p ne tolle Schärfe, aber 60 Hz sind mir zu wenig.
Und 144 Hz bei 1440p.. klar, 144 Hz sind schön flüssig auf dem Desktop und in games - aber in games eben nur wenn man auch die 144 FPS erreicht. 
Da ich 100 Hz nicht viel ruckeliger finde und ich praktisch nie 144 FPS hatte, kann ich auf 144 Hz sehr gut verzichten.
Mir würden sogar nur 75 Hz erreichen ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. Juli 2018)

Ultrawide ist das perfekte Format um Filme zu schauen, für die meisten Spiele (Racing, alles in 1st Person, etc,  jedoch nicht so gut für RTS), und ich finde es auch zum arbeiten sehr angenehm da man zwei Fenster nebeneinander anzeigen kann und dabei in jedem davon ein vernünftiges Seitenverhältnis hat.
Auch für Bildbearbeitung etc ist es klasse, da man ein Bild über die gesamte Höhe des Monitors anzeigen und Werkzeugleisten an die Seiten schieben kann.
Bei Twitch erlaubt einem ein Ultrawidemonitor eine Fullscreen-Ansicht des Streams und daneben den Chat anzuzeigen.

Ich finde das Bildformat sinnvoll.


----------



## HisN (21. Juli 2018)

Der TE kann an seinem deutlich höher aufgelösten Monitor auch drei Browserfenster nebeneinanderpacken und man kann gut min dem Inhalt arbeiten. Sind schließlich Mindestens 400 Pixel in der Breite und fast 1000 in der Höhe zum nächsten 21:9 Monitor


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (21. Juli 2018)

addicTix schrieb:


> Und 144 Hz bei 1440p.. klar, 144 Hz sind schön flüssig auf dem Desktop und in games - aber in games eben nur wenn man auch die 144 FPS erreicht.



Nein muss man nicht.


----------



## addicTix (21. Juli 2018)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Nein muss man nicht.



Wenn du die 144 Hz komplett ausfahren willst, dann musst du zwingend 144 FPS haben. 
Das man mit 120 FPS bereits einen flüssigeres Bild hat und die smoothness nicht erst bei genau 144 FPS rein triggert, ist schon klar.
Das man mit 144 Hz weniger Tearing hat, ist klar.

Keine Ahnung was du mir jetzt erzählen willst? 
Wenn ich nur 60 FPS habe bei 144 Hz, dann ist der einzige Vorteil den ich dabei habe, dass das Tearing deutlich weniger ist. 
Wenn ich die volle smoothness von 144 Hz haben will, dann brauche ich 144 FPS.
Das man im Leben nix muss außer sterben, auch klar schätze ich.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Juli 2018)

Tearing kommen erst zustande wenn die Bilder pro Sekunde der Grafikkarte die Wiederholungsfrequenz des Monitors übersteigen. Das wird mittels V-Sync verhindert, damit die FPS nicht über die Hz gehen können. Mit G-Sync/ jedoch werden jedoch die Hz an die zur Zeit bestehenden FPS angeglichen. Ohne G-Sync bzw. FreeSync werden gleiche Bilder mehrfach angezeigt um den Unterschied zu den Hz zu überbrücken. Das ist natürlich nicht so optimal und Manche haben hier das Gefühl das es nicht ganz so flüssig läuft oder etwas ruckelig wird.

Tearing ist normal wenn das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen sich vertikal etwas zerreisst.
Mit FreeSync ist es auch so ähnlich.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Juli 2018)

hab jetzt nochmal viel gelesen und mit dem trick von hisn 1-2 spiele in 21:9 ausprobiert und es ist schon eine feine Sache das erweiterte Sichtfeld. Der Schärfeverlust hält sich mmn auch noch in Grenzen aber schon sichtbar (und das obwohl 3840x 1648, also noch ein Stück höher als 1440p). Office finde ich mit 21:9 nicht so toll, wirkte wie ein Panzerschlitz, in 4k hab ich deutlich mehr in der Höhe erkennen können. Das kombiniert mit der Tatsache, dass ich schon einen 4k Monitor habe und die 21:9 Geräte ziemlich teuer sind plus den kleineren aber schon bemerkbaren Schärfeverlust und evtl (wenige) auftretende kompatibilitätsprobleme haben mich jetzt dazu gebracht bei dem 4k Monitor zu bleiben. War aber eine knappe Entscheidung, hätt nicht nicht bereits einen 4k Monitor und wäre gerade ein guter 21:9 im Sale dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch dazu gegriffen.  

Danke für eure Anregungen


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist alles sehr scharf und die Texte werden auch wie gewohnt sehr gut angezeigt.
Keine Ahnung was dir dein Monitor vorgaukelt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Juli 2018)

Was denn für ein Schärfeverlust?
Sollte eigentlich nicht auftreten.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Juli 2018)

Nun, 1440p sind sicherlich noch scharf und alles ist super gut lesbar etc, hab ich ja auch gesagt, allerdings ist das Bild bei 2160p nunmal ein Stück schärfer als bei 1440p. Das mag einem nur im direkten Vergleich auffallen (glaub unter Live-Bedingungen fällts kaum auf) aber z.b. in Witcher 3 waren die einzelnen Ketten einer Kettenrüstung in 4k deutlich sichtbar, in 1440p war es etwas verwaschener und man konnte die einzelnen Ketten nicht mehr ganz erkennen.

Aber das ist wirklich jammern auf hohem Niveau, hätt ich den 4k Monitor nicht schon da stehen wäre es wohl auch ein 3440x1440p Monitor geworden.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2018)

Habe UHD und auch 1440P bei mir, jeder Bildschirm ist für sich sehr scharf.
Das Bild mit 4K kann ich daher nicht als schärfer bezeichnen, aber durch die Auflösung wird alles noch räumlicher und besser dargestellt.

Wenn ich das ganze mit einer anderen niedrigen Auflösung teste wird es bei mir auch etwas unscharf.


----------



## Wenzman (22. Juli 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe UHD und auch 1440P bei mir, jeder Bildschirm ist für sich sehr scharf.
> Das Bild mit 4K kann ich daher nicht als schärfer bezeichnen, aber durch die Auflösung wird alles noch räumlicher und besser dargestellt.
> 
> Wenn ich das ganze mit einer anderen niedrigen Auflösung teste wird es bei mir auch etwas unscharf.



Vielleicht ist ,,unscharf'' auch das falsche Wort. Sieht in 4k halt generell etwas ,,besser''(?) aus.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (23. Juli 2018)

Kommt halt auf die Bildgröße und Abstand an.

Ein 27 WQHD kommt bei mir nicht an die Bildschärfe einer 32 UHD heran. An einen gleich großen 27" UHD erst recht nicht. Ein 32" WQHD würde ich schon als wesentlich weniger scharf bezeichnen. Habe sowas auch schon da gehabt. 1440p ist bis 27" in 16:9 oder 34" bei 21:9 noch in Ordnung. Trotzdem sind nie so viele Details zu sehen wie bei 32 UHD.

Deswegen zocke ich auch auf 32 UHD beim Monitor oder 55" OLED und stelle nach bedarf andere Auflösungen wie 3840x1800 oder 3840x1600 ein. Von mehr Bildinhalt Richtung 21.9 abgesehen hast halt immer noch mehr Details als bei WQHD.


----------



## Wenzman (27. Juli 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf die Bildgröße und Abstand an.
> 
> Ein 27 WQHD kommt bei mir nicht an die Bildschärfe einer 32 UHD heran. An einen gleich großen 27" UHD erst recht nicht. Ein 32" WQHD würde ich schon als wesentlich weniger scharf bezeichnen. Habe sowas auch schon da gehabt. 1440p ist bis 27" in 16:9 oder 34" bei 21:9 noch in Ordnung. Trotzdem sind nie so viele Details zu sehen wie bei 32 UHD.
> 
> Deswegen zocke ich auch auf 32 UHD beim Monitor oder 55" OLED und stelle nach bedarf andere Auflösungen wie 3840x1800 oder 3840x1600 ein. Von mehr Bildinhalt Richtung 21.9 abgesehen hast halt immer noch mehr Details als bei WQHD.



Ich grabe den Thread nochmal aus.

Meinst du es ist empfehlenswert einfach einen 40'' 4k HDR TV mit 4:4:4 chorma subsampling zu kaufen und für games einfach dauerhaft die custom resolution laufen zu lassen ?
Mir ist klar, dass Ultrawidemonitore oft mehr als 60 hz haben und sowas wie freesync/gsync und natürlich hat man am TV schwarze balken, aber ich möchte nur ein bisschen den 21:9 itch kratzen und solche TV's sidn nunmal halb so teuer als  21:9 Monitore.

Macht dir die Auflösung auf deinem TV Spaß ?


Hab hier nämlich einen ziemlich nervigen und schlechten 65'' 4K TV ohne HDR stehen und mit einem TV als Monitor könnte ich quasi 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen (Neuer Monitor und alten TV loswerden)


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Thema "TV als Monitor" habe ich mich auch eine Weile beschäftigt. Auf dem Papier klingt das gut.  Aber Erfahrungswerte von überall im Internet sagen da etwas vollkommen anderes. Für Filme und Spiele soll es wohl ganz ok sein, aber alle anderen üblichen Dinge die man so am PC tut sind wohl grausig.


Irgendwann demnächst sollen von Nvidia und Partnern großformatige Monitore vorgestellt werden. Ich habe in Erinnerung: 65", 4K, 120Hz, und ohne Rand, so dass man sie nebeneinander stellen kann.

Ich hoffe dabei kommt was vernünftiges raus ...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (28. Juli 2018)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Macht dir die Auflösung auf deinem TV Spaß ?
> 
> 
> Hab hier nämlich einen ziemlich nervigen und schlechten 65'' 4K TV ohne HDR stehen und mit einem TV als Monitor könnte ich quasi 2 Fliegen mit einer klappe schlagen (Neuer Monitor und alten TV loswerden)




Ich kann da nicht klagen weil es ja kein Schärfeverlust ist. Mir ist 55" im vollen 16:9 eh etwas zu groß beim Zocken für die Übersicht. Sitze aber auch gern etwas näher dran mit 2-2,5m. Deswegen ist die die "Bildverkleinerung" in Richtung 21:9 eher positiv.

Ich hatte auch schon einen LG 43" Zoll Monitor mit dem UD-79 da. Dort geht es ebenfalls prima. Der war mir nur von der Gesamthelligkeit etwas zu gering.

40-43 Zoll find schon ideal zum Zocken. Ich hätte am liebsten noch einen OLED TV in der Größe. Auflösungen von 3840x1800 oder 3840x1600 lassen sich wunderbar fahren. Immersion fand ich auch besser als bei einem getesteten 34" 21:9. Wenn Ultrawide müssten es bei mir mindesten 38" sein. Allein weil mir sonst die Bildhöhe und Darstellung zu klein wird.

Wenn du einen guten TV findest (mit geringem Input-Lag)wirst sicher damit zurechtkommen.

Vielleicht ist auch der neue 43 Zoll Philips Monitor mit HDR etwas für dich.


----------



## Wenzman (28. Juli 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht klagen weil es ja kein Schärfeverlust ist. Mir ist 55" im vollen 16:9 eh etwas zu groß beim Zocken für die Übersicht. Sitze aber auch gern etwas näher dran mit 2-2,5m. Deswegen ist die die "Bildverkleinerung" in Richtung 21:9 eher positiv.
> 
> Ich hatte auch schon einen LG 43" Zoll Monitor mit dem UD-79 da. Dort geht es ebenfalls prima. Der war mir nur von der Gesamthelligkeit etwas zu gering.
> 
> ...



Danke, hat mir schon echt weitergeholfen, auch der Tipp von hisn. 
Habe in den letzten Tagen mal recherchiert und finde keinen wirklich idealen TV. 
Der Beste den ich im 500€ Bereich finden konnte war tatsächlich der U49P6006 von TCL, weil dieser laut US Test über 4:4:4 -Fähigkeit verügt und einen sehr niedrigen Inputlag hat. Dazu kostet er im Sale gerade 335€ was einfach nur irre ist.
Hätte auch gerne einen für 500+ € genommen, da haben alle die ich finden konnte aber teilweise ziemliche KO Kriterien. LG z.b.

Den Philips hab ich mir mal angeschaut und sieht super aus, 850 € sind mir für 42 Zoll aber ein wenig arg. Ich glaube da hole ich mir in 2-3 Jahren für den Preis lieber einen günstigen kleinen OLED. 

Danke nochmal für die Tipps


----------

